# Irrigation Controller- Rain Detector?



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

I need a controller where different zones be controlled by the Rain-detector. Here's my situation... I want the lawn to be controlled by the rain-sensor. But, I have flower-boxes that do not get rain, and I still want these to activate not dependent on the rain-sensor. Help?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Would a Rachio 3 work? It looks up rain forecasts and will skip that day's watering if the forecast exceeds X inches for your turf zones.
You can just create a second schedule for your flower boxes that do not have the rain skip option enabled.


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Would a Rachio 3 work? It looks up rain forecasts and will skip that day's watering if the forecast exceeds X inches for your turf zones.
> You can just create a second schedule for your flower boxes that do not have the rain skip option enabled.


I'll give it a look... Thanks!


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

Rachio 3 can do it I think, you can disable rain skip by zone. Honestly, the Rachio is the answer to just about about all "what controller" questions. A complex flow chart that almost always points to Rachio3. 

I've had 3 smart controllers and countless dumb ones. The Rachio is in a whole different class. It so easy to use, it's smart, it pulls down weather reports and figures out what to do. Or you can control it completely manually. You need a really special use case before "Rachio" isn't the right answer.


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

Overtaxed said:


> Rachio 3 can do it I think, you can disable rain skip by zone. Honestly, the Rachio is the answer to just about about all "what controller" questions. A complex flow chart that almost always points to Rachio3.
> 
> I've had 3 smart controllers and countless dumb ones. The Rachio is in a whole different class. It so easy to use, it's smart, it pulls down weather reports and figures out what to do. Or you can control it completely manually. You need a really special use case before "Rachio" isn't the right answer.


I read the description on their site. I agree, it seems it is the solution for me. Great advice... Thanks!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Rachio 3 will let you set multiple schedules and whether they skip with rain. I have my pots watered whether it rains or not, but the standard lawn and garden schedules will pause/reschedule when it rains.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Check with your local city. Mine gave a $175 rebate when I bought my Rachio. It ended up only costing me a net $50 or so.

Also, make sure you set up the soil properties correctly or it'll throw your watering really out of whack. The Rachio forums are an incredible resource if you need help on basically anything Rachio.


----------



## CCinPA (Oct 11, 2019)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Check with your local city. Mine gave a $175 rebate when I bought my Rachio. It ended up only costing me a net $50 or so.
> 
> Also, make sure you set up the soil properties correctly or it'll throw your watering really out of whack. The Rachio forums are an incredible resource if you need help on basically anything Rachio.


Sold! :thumbup:


----------

